# 17" Rally II wheels, need help on tire sizes



## 1969Pontiac (May 6, 2014)

I recently got some 17x9 aluminum rally II's and i was thinking about running 255/45R17's on the front and 275/50R17's on the back, does anyone have experience with it? links and previous knowledge are all helpful  It's on a 69' LeMans


----------



## eodprice (Jan 7, 2014)

A post I have book marked on my laptop by Aaronsjeep states this. 

"Well, I've lurked here for a while, poured through the archives for hours for lots of good stuff for our 68 but this is my first post. It took me a while to figure out the exact wheel and tire combo I wanted to run. I figured I would post some pics and share some info. 

The wheels are Vintage Wheel Works V45's 18x8 in the front with 4.75 inches of backspacing, 18x9.5 in the rear with 5.5 inches of backspacing. Tires are Nitto 555's with 245/40 ZR18 & 275/40 ZR18's.

I have been really happy with the combo. My car is stock height and running factory power drums. Discs brakes and 1 inch drop are on my to do list..."

Not to sure if that will help you at all but hope it does. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

